# Editing Photos To Change Pixel Size



## nlasvegasbob

i AM RUNNING WINDOWS XP. hOW CAN I EDIT MY PHOTOS TO CHANGE PIXEL RATIOS WITHOUT BUYING NEW SOFTWARE?


----------



## kiwiguy

Perhaps if you could better define "pixel ratios", and what you need to do?

There is plenty of free software out there for download, so unlikely you would need to buy anything.

Look at Irfanview

http://www.irfanview.com


----------



## deepdiver01

Did any image editing software come with your camera.

Generally speaking, you will need additional software to change the amount of pixels within an image size (thus making pixel size larger or smaller).

There is no program within XP that can accomplish this unfortunately.

There are many great photo imaging programs on the market that range in price. They are great to have anyway so that you are able to manipulate the photo's in areas other than just image size.


----------



## etaf

as said all sorts of programs available some will batch resize photos.

Let us know what you are trying to do.

search google for picture resizer, thumbs, ezthumbs, irfanview,

here are a number of photo editors - most free

EDITORS:

http://graphicssoft.about.com/cs/imageediting/tp/freephotoedw.htm
The Gimp
http://www.gimp.org/about/
serif
http://www.freeserifsoftware.com/index.asp
PhotoFiltre
http://photofiltre.free.fr/utilitaires/photofiltre_en.htm
VCW VicMan's Photo Editor
http://www.vicman.net/vcwphoto/index.htm
Image Forge
http://www.cursorarts.com/ca_imffw.html

http://www.picasa.com/content/learn_more.php?tid=Y2NpZD0zNTY4


----------



## 911

Kiwiguy is correct. Irfanview is great for this and is lightning fast. Just open the photo, click Ctrl+R, a menu opens and you can just select any of a number of sizes, or type in what you want, and save the newly sized image. You can also do 'Batch' resizing - put an entire folder of any size images into it, and it will resize everything to any specified size and put the output into a different folder . You can also convert formats either singly or in batches.


----------

